# E/M Billing for Anesthesiologists



## elohrenz (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone bill E/M codes for their anesthesiolgists?  Maybe in a pain clinic? If so do you bill those E/M as base units?  Or a straight fee schedule?

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## drampas3418 (May 26, 2009)

i did billing for a pain management/anesthesiologist and when billing for an e/m you would use a regular e/m code using a straight fee shedule.


----------



## elohrenz (May 26, 2009)

Thank you very much for the quick reply.  We thought that was how it should be done, but the doctors are thinking differently.


----------

